# Key Post: House swap websites?



## starfish (21 Dec 2004)

Could anyone recommend a house swap website? There seems to be loads of them out there. Am looking into doing a house exchange for a holiday next year. Would appreciate if anyone could recommend a site. thanks.


----------



## Birdsall (21 Dec 2004)

*Re: house swap websites?*

googling on "swapping clubs" is quite interesting.


----------



## Kildrought (22 Dec 2004)

*try this*

I've used [broken link removed] in the past and found it good.  Takes a good bit of preparation work  (you might be too late for the most popular locations/dates for next year) but a great value holiday and ecologically sound.

_Edited to fix link_


----------



## starfish (22 Dec 2004)

*Re: try this*

thanks Kildrought! will check it out


----------



## Henny Penny (23 Dec 2004)

*Have used ...*

... www.homelink.ie/ in the past ... without issue. Where are you thinking of swapping to?


----------



## Moribund (30 May 2007)

I have used www.homeforexchange.com last year with great success. This year it as taken a bit longer to get sorted but it is looking good now. Mind you I have found that about 30% of people did not reply to our enquiries - a bit surprised with that. There is also one called www.homeexchange.com which I have not used.


----------

